# special kit for cleaning pellet rifles?



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a pellet rifle I use for shooting mice in the shed. Tryed every kind of trap imajinable.
I thought I could use the same cleaning kit that I use for my other rifles. But the tip that holds the scrap of cloth doesn't fit, too big. Is there a different kit for pellet rifles. Or am i trying to clean it the wrong way?
I've put some 75 pellets throught it so i am sure it's time to clean it.

Sorry don't know the name of the parts. Basicaly I just use the rifles, and usually dh cleans them for me.
Tryed the brush it doesn't fit either.

The brissle tips we have fit rifles like a 22 223, 30 06 and probably a shot gun???


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

There are air rifle cleaning kits available. Since the bore is smaller than the 17 caliber cartridge rifles, those rods and brushes won't usually fit. If you want to scratch and gouge your bore quickly, be sure and look for a 3 or 4 piece rod that screws together. Otherwise, look for a coated one piece road. 

I also have some old cleaning pellets, little felt looking things that are fired to clean the bore. Don't know if they are still made.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Does a pellet gun really need to be cleaned that much? One of the main reasons to clean other guns is to clear out the powder, which is not a problem in pellet guns.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Good question, but i was told it was because the pellets are made from soft lead. It still seems to be working ok though.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Exactly - Pellet ammo uses no gunpowder so no residue left in the barrel to clean out. No oil necessary usually either. It's NOT really a gun. Guns shoot ammo which uses gunpowder to propel the bullet from the gun to the target, pellet guns use air pressure.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Well maybe I don't have to worry about it then, thanks.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I just use a length of 12 gauge galv wire (smooth the cut end) and push a cleaner soaked rag piece through a few times. It does come out grungy. then oil as you would a regular barrel, even fire through a couple of pellets to remove the excess!  Each type need a little different mait like lubing the pump system or oiling the seals


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Here are some cleaning supplies:
Search AirgunDepot - AirgunDepot.com

Airgun Cleaning kits ,Airgun Maintenance, Cleaning Pellets


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Part of what I do for a living is sell air rifles. No you do not need to clean the barrels unless you poke the end in the mud. I sell cleaning kits but there is no real need for them. Older guns with leather seals do need some special oil on the leather. Newer guns just shoot them and wipe the outside down as needed with gun oil. A .177 air rifle uses the same size cleaning rod as a 17 cal centerfire rifle.
Steve


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a small punch I could punch out thick pellets from felt, lube 'em with cleaner and shoot them. I think I had used the thick top from a worn out felt liner from a winter pack boot. The felt on a common chalk board eraser is plenty thick enough to punch out felt cleaner pellets and easily available. Any 'made in china' 99 cent punch set will work well to punch out felt cleaning pellets.

Ohio Rusty ><>

Pay cash --- starve a bank.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Part of the reason soft lead gives problems *in firearms* is that the fire further softens the lead, so it wipes off and deposits in the barrel. That's not a problem *in air arms*, which should have no fire.

There is a potential problem with fire/explosion in older air arms, though. If you load them up with too much oil (and the leather seals needed some oil, ideally silicone when it became available), it could be vaporised and then explode like a cylinder of a diesel engine. There's some potential risk there, plus simply the fact that the air arm isn't built to take explosions, and too many of them (particularly in the compression cylinder) can damage the weapon, so use lubricants sparingly and strictly in accordance with directions.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Dh put a tiny peice of oiled cloth in it and shot a pellet through it. It did alot more damage to a tin plate we were shooting at after that.. So i would say pellet rifles do need to be cleaned.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

gunseller said:


> A .177 air rifle uses the same size cleaning rod as a 17 cal centerfire rifle.
> Steve


You know what? I've been working days and almost all night this week and I remembered backwards. In the 80s, I made a 17 Ackley Bee Contender and when it came time to clean it, my air rifle jags and tips didn't fit down the barrel. That 0.172" centerfire groove diameter was enough to stop it. I see no reason to keep making rods that only fit the larger air rifles, so maybe they now fit both. They should.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i teach 3 position air rifle . we run thousands of pellets thru our guns , accuracy stays the same , no powder burning = not much need to clean 

review your owners manual for oil points , ours tell us to use a drop of oil on a few spots ever 1000 or 5000 pellets


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I guess i should have said it was used when I got it. So I don't have any idea how many pellets have been through it.


----------

